# What temperature do you get with a wood smoker



## lostinsmoke (May 25, 2013)

Hi all,

What temperatures do you get with a wood smoker? I think I might have some openings in between the planks that lets the smoke get out. I am getting a maximum of 185F. The smoker is made out of thick pine planks with an 1500wat electric dual burner. I put a cast iron pan with the wood chips in them.

I am smoking sole filet right now, I've cured them and they've been in the smoker for more than an hour, holding steady at 165F no matter what I do!


----------



## fwismoker (May 25, 2013)

Are you asking what wood smokers can do or electric smokers?   Also what kind of smoker do you have, Is it a home made smoke house?


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2013)

185 F is a good temp for smoking most stuff....    I think the problem of not getting higher temps is in the hot plates...   Manufactured hot plates have an over temp protection snap switch or thermostat....   They don't want the element to melt the housing...  Without modifying the hot plate, you are where you are...... However, if you modify the hot plate, you could burn the smokehouse down..... an unregulated hot plate gets really hot and can start fires very easily...  

165 seems perfect to me for smoking fish....  

Dave


----------



## woodcutter (May 25, 2013)

It is hard to tell from your picture if you have an exhaust stack. You want new smoke to keep moving over your food. If the smoker is closed tight the smoke becomes stale and causes funny flavors.


----------



## lostinsmoke (May 25, 2013)

Hi all,

thanks for your responses!

It is a home made smoker with 4 top side 1" holes drill and vented via a piece of wood that swings over.

For the intake I have cut a 1" hole near the hot plates. I pre-heated the cast iron pan to help the burner. I think I might have too many vents here and there that lets smoke escape.

I am curious to see if I will be able to smoke chicken or pork cuts with this smoker!

The sole came out and it tastes great, albeit a bit salty! (too much brine)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 25, 2013)

pictures..  we need pictures..  of the smoker..  inside and out


----------



## lostinsmoke (May 25, 2013)

Sure!

I did a past post on my smoker


----------



## woodcutter (May 25, 2013)

That temp range is good for sausage, hams, fish etc. Good for nice long smokes. I think that if you raise the temp much higher you may have trouble with fires. That is a lot of heat in a close combustible area. Chicken is usually smoked 250-300. You should be able to do a nice log pork loin smoke at 165.  Cuts like butts need to be smoked over 180 so fat and connective tissue break down.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

Ican get 400F easy, and i have to back off to keep it from building. But . it's a thick wall Smoker.


----------

